# PCT for Test E first time cycle



## Jordantait (Mar 17, 2013)

Im runing 600mg Test E per week for 12 weeks. I am not running HCG during my cycle due to financial reasons so my cycle is as follows.. Thoughts please ?

Week 1-12 Test Enanthate 600mg

Week 13-14 Nothing

Week 15 HCG 1000iu eod for 8 days

Week 16 Nolva 40mg Clomid 60mg

Week 17 Nolva 20mg Clomid 40mg

Week 18 Nolva 20mg Clomid 40mg

Week 19 Nolva 20mg Clomid 40mg

3 month off everything then start new cycle


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks like a typo on your weeks mate. Should probably run PCT for 4 weeks.

Time off should = Time on +PCT, so you should really be taking an 18 week break between cycles not 4


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

im not being funny jordan but your other thread had all the info you needed. why start another thread or were you not listening?


----------



## Jordantait (Mar 17, 2013)

There should be a week 16 in there, ill edit that but 18 weeks off? Really ?



Hudson said:


> Looks like a typo on your weeks mate. Should probably run PCT for 4 weeks.
> 
> Time off should = Time on +PCT, so you should really be taking an 18 week break between cycles not 4


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Im no expert but

your not running hcg due to financial reasons.... So how you affording to run another cycle A MONTH later...

Hcg ain't expensive considering the benefits it has for running it, I'd defiantly recommend using it, especially when you are saying your going to run another cycle only a month later

Time off = time on + pct. do it properly ... Save your balls

PCT

Clomid 100/100/50/50

Nolva 40/40/20/20

IMO.


----------



## Jordantait (Mar 17, 2013)

The other one was asking about AI's and SERMS originaly, This is stating the cycle I intend to run



tony10 said:


> im not being funny jordan but your other thread had all the info you needed. why start another thread or were you not listening?


----------



## Jordantait (Mar 17, 2013)

Im not always skint, just rite now cz I spent silly money on a watch  Ill be fine after next payday



sckeane said:


> Im no expert but
> 
> your not running hcg due to financial reasons.... So how you affording to run another cycle A MONTH later...
> 
> ...


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Anybody seen the film ''Memento''?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Jordantait said:


> Im not always skint, just rite now cz I spent silly money on a watch  Ill be fine after next payday


Don't be so impatient lol you are big as it is... Save the hassle and wait till pay day then run HCG during cycle


----------



## Jordantait (Mar 17, 2013)

Comedian and Bodybuilder.. im impressed



Hotdog147 said:


> Anybody seen the film ''Memento''?


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

hotdog147 posted on your other thread

Well if you can't afford HCG on cycle then you won't be able to afford the double amount you may need to get functioning testes post cycle

If money is tight then my advice to you, forget the SERMS and PCT, use the money to run 1000iu HCG on cycle from either the start or week 2 and run right until the gear has cleared

HCG on cycle is more beneficial than a PCT


----------



## Jordantait (Mar 17, 2013)

I know, I did read it and I understand what he is saying. I did address this on my other post several times but I will again for your benefit. I understand it is much more beneficial to run HCG during cycle BUT IF IT IS NOT BEING RUN THROUGH THE CYCLE what would be the best PCT ? I am actually agreeing with him



tony10 said:


> hotdog147 posted on your other thread
> 
> Well if you can't afford HCG on cycle then you won't be able to afford the double amount you may need to get functioning testes post cycle
> 
> ...


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Jordantait said:


> I know, I did read it and I understand what he is saying. I did address this on my other post several times but I will again for your benefit. I understand it is much more beneficial to run HCG during cycle BUT IF IT IS NOT BEING RUN THROUGH THE CYCLE what would be the best PCT ? I am actually agreeing with him


 @Hotdog147 also states standard pct on the other thread.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Jordantait said:


> Comedian and Bodybuilder.. im impressed


I'd agree with the comedian part! Lol

Seriously though mate and I am trying to be helpful here but you running a pct is totally pointless if you are just going to start a cycle 4 weeks later

If that's your plan then just cruise on a small test dose until your next cycle

As for what would a best pct be if no hcg on cycle, well a standard protocol that I've listed in your other thread would be the way to go

But my point is, if you read up and understand how the recovery process works then you'll see that throwing pct meds at non functioning testes is like p!ssing in the wind!

Honestly, I know people who run no hcg or ever run a pct (there are a few on here) and recover ok in time but I've experienced it all for myself and know how I react and recover from these hormones

If people want an easy recovery then hcg on cycle is the best way, pct is second to this

If I were you I'd leave the pct, use the money for hcg then see for yourself how you recover without the use of a pct, you'll then know for further cycles whether one is necessary for "you" or not....


----------



## Jordantait (Mar 17, 2013)

yes if running HCG through cycle, I was asking for PCT if running it after the cycle



tony10 said:


> @Hotdog147 also states standard pct on the other thread.


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

I've just finished pct after a test e cycle . Nolva 20/20/20/20 then eod for a week and clomid 50/50/50/50 then eod for a week . All seems fine and didn't run HCG .

Saying that I will probably run HCG throughout my next cycle to gauge the effects against not running it .


----------



## Jordantait (Mar 17, 2013)

No, i was obviously wrong with starting another cycle after 4 weeks and I will take your advice on board and wait much longer. I dont mean to sound like a fanny to you, sorry if I am.. Im appreciate your advice and im taking it on board. Let me see if im with you here, are you saying basically HCG should not be run post cycle at all ?



Hotdog147 said:


> I'd agree with the comedian part! Lol
> 
> Seriously though mate and I am trying to be helpful here but you running a pct is totally pointless if you are just going to start a cycle 4 weeks later
> 
> ...


----------



## Jordantait (Mar 17, 2013)

What was your cycle?



Armz said:


> I've just finished pct after a test e cycle . Nolva 20/20/20/20 then eod for a week and clomid 50/50/50/50 then eod for a week . All seems fine and didn't run HCG .
> 
> Saying that I will probably run HCG throughout my next cycle to gauge the effects against not running it .


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Jordantait said:


> No, i was obviously wrong with starting another cycle after 4 weeks and I will take your advice on board and wait much longer. I dont mean to sound like a fanny to you, sorry if I am.. Im appreciate your advice and im taking it on board. Let me see if im with you here, are you saying basically HCG should not be run post cycle at all ?


Not at all mate, it's good to ask questions

That's not what I'm saying actually. Im saying that's the best way to use HCG

If you were using it after then you need much more and bigger shots of it, like listed in the power pct


----------



## Jordantait (Mar 17, 2013)

Ive seen the Power PCT. Is that the only way you would reccomend HCG post cycle then? Is there a minimum amount (iu's) you think is required to kick start test production again if HCG was going to be taken after the cycle and before Clomid and Nolva ?



Hotdog147 said:


> Not at all mate, it's good to ask questions
> 
> That's not what I'm saying actually. Im saying that's the best way to use HCG
> 
> If you were using it after then you need much more and bigger shots of it, like listed in the power pct


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

Jordantait said:


> What was your cycle?


Test e 600mg p/w for 10 weeks . I stuck with the KISS theory with it being my first cycle and wanted to see how my body reacted to the test . My next cycle is gonna be similar but with a dbol kick start . HCG and adex may be added in next time .

This protocol worked for me and may not for you but you're doing the right thing by getting as much info as possible so you can make a balanced decision .


----------



## Jordantait (Mar 17, 2013)

How were your gains with that cycle? and did you manage to keep them with your PCT ?



Armz said:


> Test e 600mg p/w for 10 weeks . I stuck with the KISS theory with it being my first cycle and wanted to see how my body reacted to the test . My next cycle is gonna be similar but with a dbol kick start . HCG and adex may be added in next time .
> 
> This protocol worked for me and may not for you but you're doing the right thing by getting as much info as possible so you can make a balanced decision .


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

Jordantait said:


> How were your gains with that cycle? and did you manage to keep them with your PCT ?


Gains were great . For example I was 13st 8 before cycle and that increased to 15st 10 around week 8 . I was carrying lots of water so went on a short course of adex which sorted the problem . I'm now 14st 7 but not sure about b/f % . I've always been quite lean any way . For reference I'm 5"9.


----------



## Jordantait (Mar 17, 2013)

I do NOT want water retention, im wanting to stay lean as possible. How did you take the adex and for how long ? I may run anavar for a short while



Armz said:


> Gains were great . For example I was 13st 8 before cycle and that increased to 15st 10 around week 8 . I was carrying lots of water so went on a short course of adex which sorted the problem . I'm now 14st 7 but not sure about b/f % . I've always been quite lean any way . For reference I'm 5"9.


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

I think the water retention was due to my excess calorific intake coz was eating like a beast. Diet has a lot to do with how bloated you get. I knocked cardio on the head whilst on cycle also, and I think that also contributed.

I think it was .25mg e/d for 5 days then eod for a further 6.


----------



## Jordantait (Mar 17, 2013)

I eat a lot but tis all clean apart from 1 day a week and I do cardio most days so hopefully im ok. Good to know theres an easy solution though just incase



Armz said:


> I think the water retention was due to my excess calorific intake coz was eating like a beast. Diet has a lot to do with how bloated you get. I knocked cardio on the head whilst on cycle also, and I think that also contributed.
> 
> I think it was .25mg e/d for 5 days then eod for a further 6.


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

add some tribulus, vitC & Vit E, desmodium (for liver reconstitution)


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

Professorx said:


> add some tribulus, vitC & Vit E, desmodium (for liver reconstitution)


Never tried tribulus but I take vit C and vit E daily.


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Tribulus quality works well. I noticed that


----------

